# Amps and Volts



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Not being particularly techie, I am having trouble sorting my amps and my volts!!!!
I have 220AH of battery power, an Efoy and 120 solar panel.
Although the volts keep going up to 14.3, the ampere hours are falling.
Which should I be taking note of and why (in very simple language please)
Can I still use my inverter?
Thanks in anticipation.
Alshymer


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm guessing you're putting charge into the batteries whilst noting these readings?
If your batteries are low your charging system will charge at a higher voltage (bulk charge14.3) which would agree with having a low capacity amp hours.
If the above is the correct situation then using your inverter will make it worse.
Fully charged batteries will read 12.6 to 12.8 after they have settled OFF charge (couple of hours perhaps)


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for your reply.
My batteries are not particularly low. On the Alden ordigauge I am showing 180 AH , but 14.3 volts and a solar input of 1.8.
Which is the most important reading?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The voltage of the batteries with no charge going in otherwise you are just reading the charger or regulator voltage


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Because most solar regulators have a temp sensor that varies the voltage i use neither volts or amps but multiply them to get watts...

Anything below 10w is as good as fully charged and only an amp hour or two off whatever the age of the batteries or temperature ....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*efoy*

Is it a new efoy?


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*amps and volts*

Thanks for your replies.
No it is the earlier type 1200.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: amps and volts*



alshymer said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> No it is the earlier type 1200.
> Regards
> Alshymer


Thanks, I know ernieboy and a few others use one. Was trying to find a reasonably priced one or have considered a small wind turbine.

TM


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*amps and volts*

Sorry to be a bore, but I just cannot understand this!!
I have 164 ah in a 220ah battery and the meter shows 12.7v.
I cannot understand why the Efoy isn't cutting in to bring up the ampere hours.
Can someone put me out of my misery?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I don't know how the 164ah reading is obtained without information regarding your complete system. However if 12.7 volts is OFF charge and charging ceased some time ago? I'd say your batteries are full.

EDIT therefore I'm inferring the AH reading may be inaccurate for some reason? and possibly why your efoy is not concerned?


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*amps and volts*

Thanks Techno again for your reply.
I have a Sterling pure sinewave inverter charger bypassing the Hymer system.
An Alden Ordigauge gives te charge or discharge readings, the amount of volts and the amount of ampere hours.
After being on hook up for some time the ah reading shows the full 220 ah rating of my battery.
So do you think it more important to maintain the voltage rather than the ah reading?
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

In my mind voltage is a simple measurement with no calculations involved, a full battery off charge and allowed to equalise will read 12.7. Anything else is open to complications and potentially misleading but you can get accustomed to any anomalies in use and make allowances from on site experience/usage.
Perhaps there is a system reset for your measuring equipment?


----------

